# Quick Question..Initial Consultation with Lawyer



## Chris Smith (Jun 8, 2015)

I have an appointment with a lawyer today. (Initial Consultation.) 

There is a very small chance of me filing for divorce.

Is there a downside of this appointment? Any reason why I should not go?

(I'm feeling very apprehensive about going.)


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What do you hope to accomplish by going?


----------



## Chris Smith (Jun 8, 2015)

1. Is there any chance of me getting custody of kids?
2. What financial arraignments should I/can I make if this goes forward?
3. Prepare for the small likelihood that wife files.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok.. I went back and read your previous thread.

You need to ask what the possiblitgies are of things like you getting 50% or more of child custody, your paying alimony and child support to your wife.

What the time frame will be.

You can get most of your questions answered by searching online for divorce in your state. What an attorney can do is to add to that what usually happens. The laws are one thing, but the way the local courts work is another. For example the judges might lean one way or the other when it comes to child custody.


----------



## Chris Smith (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you. The laws are certainly written such that the best interests in the child are the determining factor in child custody. I'm certainly the more fit parent by a wide margin, but I doubt that will matter much. I think that my choices are stick with this person who contributes next to nothing to me and the kids or have the law take almost everything. I'm afraid of after 18 years giving all I could to my family and job I'll be left with kids every other weekend and only 1/2 of my pay.

My limited experience suggests that dads don't get kids because they don't want them or have never invested enough in them during the marriage to warrant a custody arrangement with the dad being the best interests of the kids. That is not the case here. But, as my wife tells me often, she's the girl and gets everything.


----------

